# Interface para la reparación de DVD con micros Mediatek



## francoliranza (May 8, 2019)

Hola, saludos a los amigos del foro. 
Hace tiempo me dedico a la  reparación de DVDs y específicamente al tema de la recuperación del firmware. He estado confrontando dificultades con el integrado MAX232 y con el uso del software MT1389 Flasher, pues he construido todos los circuitos que he visto en la web y no me han funcionado como es debido. Recientemente encontré un archivo pdf que contiene una foto e instrucciones de cómo usar una interfaz que funciona con todos los chips de estos equipos. Aquí les comparto ese documento, y mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿alguien tiene el 
esquema o plano de esta interfaz y lo ha probado? De ser positiva la respuesta, ¿me lo pueden compartir? Gracias anticipadas por la ayuda.


----------



## ricbevi (May 8, 2019)

Nunca toque un FW de un DVD pero si he trabajado con Módem telefónicos, Router Wifi, equipos de comunicaciones, microcontroladores, tarjetas varias y una lista de aparatos de distinto tipo y nunca tuve problemas con el MAX232 como interfaz RS232 a TTL hasta los 115200bps.

Si se va a usar las señales el RX y TX solamente hay poco para investigar/hacer.

Esto de la imagen es lo que tengo hecho yo.

 

Tengo realizada hasta una versión con este IC en SMD y funciona a las mil maravillas.



Si me tengo que guiar por la foto del documento que subió, diría que el esquema es un MAX232 con "algo"(TTL o CMOS) para detectar/encender los LED que tiene y poco más.

Tal vez si los IC a comunicarse son de lógica de 3.3V tal vez conviene usar el MAX3232 que ya soporta trabajar con esos niveles a la salida.


----------



## francoliranza (May 8, 2019)

Gracias amigo por tu respuesta. Este esquema lo he probado en los DVDs pero no me ha funcionado. No sé si ha sido un problema del software. De todos modos, me gustaría me envíes el programa que has usado con este circuito para ver si me funciona. Ah! y qué bien te quedó el circuito ya terminado.


----------



## capitanp (May 8, 2019)

Que es un DVD?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2019)

Pues yo solo intenté configurar un router y el problema fue que no hubo forma de conseguir las claves, conectar conectaba pero no pude entrar.


----------



## ricbevi (May 9, 2019)

francoliranza dijo:


> Gracias amigo por tu respuesta. Este esquema lo he probado en los DVDs pero no me ha funcionado. No sé si ha sido un problema del software. De todos modos, me gustaría me envíes el programa que has usado con este circuito para ver si me funciona. Ah! y qué bien te quedó el circuito ya terminado.



Con cualquier cosa que he conectado de ambos lados ha funcionado desde la Hyperterminal de Win, pasando por programas para transmisión en serie como el Termite, PuTTy, el terminal serie que trae el Proton Basic Compiler y una larga lista.

Los equipos de comunicaciones vienen para cada modelo y marca de estos uno específico desde entornos como el antiguo DOS hasta el Windows de los más modernos.

Lo que hace el circuito es adaptar niveles de tensión de la norma RS232 (-10V a +10) en niveles TTL 0-5V por eso no tiene grandes misterios si ya tienes el puerto Com RS232 en la computadora.

Cuando he tenido que conectar microcontroladores de Router, le he puesto una resistencia de 220ohms en serie a cada uno(RX/TX) a modo de protección/adaptación de niveles ya que generalmente trabajan con 0-3,3V.

Para mi le estas errando en: o a la velocidad, polaridad de la señal(normal o invertida), seteo de paridad o longitud del byte o a pasar el microcontrolador a que acepte comunicación desde el conector para tal fin.


----------



## francoliranza (May 9, 2019)

Gracias amigo ricbevi por tu aporte y aclaración. Voy a intentar nuevamente construir el circuito a ver si me funciona. Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (May 9, 2019)

Para leer esos chip Mediatek  de DVD solo necesitas la interfase RS232 y el software ...y recuerda que la comunicación es cruzada.
RX - TX
TX - RX


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 10, 2019)

¿Tenes de casualidad el editor de esos firmware?  Tengo uno que es version avanzada que Lee MP4, usa puerto USB y leí en los foros de DVD repair que se puede editar la imágen cuando enciende, para ponerle uno personalizado... Si tuvieras el editor te lo agradecería


----------



## francoliranza (May 10, 2019)

Bueno, amiga heidyvanesa19. Si el microprocesador de tu equipo es el MT1389, aquí tienes toda la orientación y el software referente al cambio del logo de inicio para que puedas personalizarlo a tu gusto. Hasta una foto tuya podrías colocarle al inicio. Suerte con eso.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 11, 2019)

Te lo agradezco, claro que si, he visto ese CHIP en todas las unidades de DVD player chinas del mercado, en ocasiones se les cae el Firmware y a veces la interfaz las he visto en chino como le pasó a un amigo que le dió restablecer dispositivo de fábrica... se quedó con la cara cuadrada...

Por cierto, tienes algunos firmwares disponibles? sería de gran ayuda para muchos foristas de acá, dado que de donde yo los bajaba, los eliminaron y se pusieron a venderlos...
---

Te adelanto algo, a ti petición, necesitas una interfaz RS232 por puerto serial,te pregunto si configuraste las interfaces que hayas fabricado, en Windows, por ejemplo los baudios a 9600, de preferencia en Windows XP o Windows 7 SP1, porque en Winfows 10, el puerto es difícil de configurar (Me paso con la compilacion 1809 para version x64) es lo mismo que las conexiones RS-232 para celulares chinos que yo he reparado. Para darte un ejemplo, podes usar la interfaz RS-232 de pablin, la interfaz más común que yo en ocasiones anteriores usé fue esta:




Este es el que recomiendan en un foro de Firmwares de DVD...La verdad lo usé sólo una vez y me funciono:



Pero si no tienes el Chip, podes usarlo con dos transistores normales:




Y este es el que uso para leer los viejos Firmware de los DVD player en las EEPROM:


----------



## francoliranza (May 12, 2019)

Saludos, amiga heidyvanesa19, yo he probado estos circuitos sin un buen resultado y he hecho los ajustes de los baudios del pc con el software correspondiente (MT1389Flasher). ¿Es este el software que has utilizado con estos circuitos? Por cierto, el último circuito nunca lo había visto, ¿con cuál software se utiliza? y si lo tienes, envíamelo por favor. Ah! Tengo algunos firmwares de DVD disponibles, de los equipos que se han comercializado aquí en Cuba. Dime cuáles necesitas a ver si los tengo. Gracias por tu ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 13, 2019)

Si el MT1389Flasher.exe es el que he usado para un par de DVDs con mala ocnfiguración y raro, el Maxim232 que te presento es el que yo he usado, pero lo que te indico es que tiene micho que ver el voltaje de operacion del Maxim y como te comento @Gerson strauss, cambiar los TX y los RX, o sea, cruzarlos.


----------



## francoliranza (May 13, 2019)

Hola, heidyvanesa19. Estoy tratando de "resucitar"  un DVD marca Daytron que está totalmente muerto, he vuelto a construir el circuito con un SP232ECN y utilizo el MT1389Flasher 0.5.2.0 y el MTKTool 1.31 (en XP) y ninguno reconoce la flash (que es el EN25F80) y por consiguiente, no escriben la flash ni copian el dump y concluyen dando errrores. Estos softwares no tienen la opción de configurar los baudios a 9600 como me indicaste, sólo a 57600 y 115200, ¿se debe configurar también el puerto COM de la pc a la misma cantidad de baudios que los softwares o no? Ah! otra cosa, estoy alimentando la interfaz directamente de la placa del DVD con los 3,3V y no desde el puerto COM de la pc y la conexión cruzada. ¿Dónde estará el error, o es que estos softwares sólo se usan para copiar y actualizar el FW y no para reparar los DVD inoperantes? Saludos


----------



## analogico (May 13, 2019)

francoliranza dijo:


> Hola, heidyvanesa19. Estoy tratando de "resucitar"  un DVD marca Daytron que está totalmente muerto, he vuelto a construir el circuito con un SP232ECN y utilizo el MT1389Flasher 0.5.2.0 y el MTKTool 1.31 (en XP) y ninguno reconoce la flash (que es el EN25F80) y por consiguiente, no escriben la flash ni copian el dump y concluyen dando errrores. Estos softwares no tienen la opción de configurar los baudios a 9600 como me indicaste, sólo a 57600 y 115200, ¿se debe configurar también el puerto COM de la pc a la misma cantidad de baudios que los softwares o no? Ah! otra cosa, estoy alimentando la interfaz directamente de la placa del DVD con los 3,3V y no desde el puerto COM de la pc y la conexión cruzada. ¿Dónde estará el error, o es que estos softwares sólo se usan para copiar y actualizar el FW y no para reparar los DVD inoperantes? Saludos



este programador  por puerto paralelo  tiene esa memoria en su lista 
RayeR's homepage/Programming
Programador SPI para BIOS


----------



## francoliranza (May 14, 2019)

Sí amigo analogico. Gracias por la sugerencia. Yo uso ese programador con mucho éxito, pues es muy bueno. Lo que ocurre que en ocasiones nos llega un DVD totalmente muerto y ahí este programador que me sugieres no puede hacer nada. Por eso estoy tratando de usar otro "método de supervivencia" para estos equipos. Gracias.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (May 15, 2019)

Se emplean los TX / RX / GND en las  Placas de las DVD para poderles corregir el firmware orrupto


----------



## francoliranza (Jun 3, 2019)

Bueno, amigos... Ya encontré la solución de mi problema con la interface RS232 y lo que ocurría era lo inimaginable: el puerto serie de mi pc tenía "soldaduras frías" y por eso nada me funcionaba. Gracias a todos por la ayuda y comentarios. Saludos.


----------



## JBU1990 (Ene 14, 2021)

Amigo, podrias subir el MT1389Flasher 0.5.2.0 y el MTKTool 1.31

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 14, 2021

Amigo, podrias subir el MT1389Flasher 0.5.2.0 y el MTKTool 1.31


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 18, 2021)

*Amigo mío, buscar en google no lastima ni duele, en sólo 3 segundos encontré esos programas, es cuestión de buscar:*



			MT1389_Flasher_0.5.2.0 mediatek dvd flasher suport - CodeBus


----------



## JBU1990 (Ene 18, 2021)

Oye, soy informático y electrónico mi hermana, si lo pido es por algo, estoy bajo un proxy que me limita

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 18, 2021

y este no lo puedo bajar


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ene 18, 2021)

*Te lo subo acá:
Ejecuta tu antivirus y nunca confíes en EXE sin antes examinarlos....

Adjunto el circuito para comunicar, comprobado por mi y pro varios autores
Adjunto la Demo Board del proceador
Adjunto el MtkTool para la versión 2.48.01

Todos estos archivos bajados de la página que te indiqué y de una conocida pagina rusa  remont-aud.net el cual deberías de visitar para más información camarada 


Y para el que le interese el MTK Remaker para poder configurar o que reconozca los controles Remotos de los DVD player Chinos.
Palabras del autor:*
A veces tengo que enfrentarme a este tipo de problemas. Quiero decir, trajeron un reproductor de DVD montado en un procesador MT13X9 y no hay un volcado nativo para él, hay otros adecuados, pero después del firmware el control remoto y más el indicador no funcionan en modo. Descargué el programa de edición MTKReMaker rus creado para procesadores MT desde el sitio web del monitor. Primero debe guardar el volcado de volcado dañado antes de editar, luego abrir el volcado que desea cargar y reemplazar RC_RemoteTab (Unk) con el RC_RemoteTab (Unk) roto y guardarlo. A continuación, puede descargar el volcado en DVD. Después de eso, el DVD acepta los comandos del control remoto.
La lectura del indicador se puede restaurar de la misma manera.




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 18, 2021

------

*Actualizo:*

Adjunto un catálogo de DVD player chinos con toda la información respectiva del hardware:
Marca, modelo, procesador, servo, Driver motor, Driver Display, Flashrom, EEPROM, Ram, Audio DAC, PickUp Lente Laser, entre otros, no me pregunten mas porque creo que podemos agregar más información al respecto mas adelante, créditos a monitor-ru ellos son los que compilaron esto y con el permiso del usuario de allá publico esto acá:

_*Se abre en Excel:*_
*DVD-book-v1.77.5*

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 18, 2021

-----
Te actualizo el post para que lo revises... Si necesitas algo más solo avisame 



JBU1990 dijo:


> Oye, soy informático y electrónico mi hermana, si lo pido es por algo, estoy bajo un proxy que me limita
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 18, 2021
> 
> y este no lo puedo bajar


----------



## francoliranza (Feb 25, 2021)

Saludos a los amigos y colegas del foro. Quiero utilizar el software MSTAR ISP Tool 4.5.1.5. Para esto uso una interface por puerto USB, pero no establece la conexión. Quiero saber si alguien ha utilizado este software, cuál sería el procedimiento y con cuál interface USB ha logrado la conexión.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jul 9, 2021)

DarkSouL566 dijo:


> porfavor colegas suban los programas de la pagina q dio el ultimo comentario hay q pagar



Lo encontré en tan solo 4 minutos de búsqueda en Google...
Y aquí también lo subieron:





						Dónde puedo descargar MTk tool - mstar ins utility -- libre
					

hola: solicito información para descargar el programa MTK tool   Y  MSTAR ISP UTILITY para cargar firmware a los lcd  y que programador se utiliza, agradezco la informacion domingo josé.




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				







Te lo subo en 2 versiones, la versión China y la versión portable, no me funcionó la versión portable...


----------



## Alyanni (Ago 5, 2022)

Perdon la consulta:
Me quedó una tonelada de DVDs sin "cerrar" grabados en un unidad MTK, la cual ahora presenta fallas (el menu no funciona)
Existirá emulador de este firmware para poder "cerrar" los DVDs grabados. Sin eso los DVDs son irreconocibles en cualquier otro equipos

*GRACIAS*


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Ago 8, 2022)

Emulador como tal no hay, pero con una placa "universal" y de ahí podrías grabar las sesiones...

¿Ya intentaste clonar a imagen virtual? Se em hace raro que no te deje reconocible un dato


----------



## Alyanni (Ago 8, 2022)

Me explico: son DVDs no regrababales que necesitan ser finalizados sino la PC no los lee.
A ver explicame eso de "clonar a imagen virtual" ???
*GRACIAS*

pd es un equipo punktal


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 8, 2022)

Con un software dedicado lees los datos grabados en el DVD y los compila en una imagen virtual, despues puedes usar esa imagen virtual para volver a quemarla en un DVD y finalizarlo para que se puedan leer, se entiende que por ser software dedicado te da acceso a leer los datos del DVD sin finalizar.

Aqui hay una informacion que te puede ayudar









						Cómo leer un disco mini DVD sin cerrar de una videocámara (En 13 Pasos) | Techlandia
					

Las cámaras de video portátiles utilizan diversos medios para la grabación de videos. Cuando una videocámara graba en un mini DVD, almacena los archivos de video en orden en el disco y, una vez que el disco está lleno o listo para ser transferido, el software a bordo finaliza el disco.




					techlandia.com


----------

